# picture of me smiling (cobalt whiskey)



## FIGGINS DIGGINS (May 11, 2007)

Ok everyone, here is a picture of me smiling.  Well smiling on the inside anyway. I think I may be onto a pretty good little spot.  Just been running in and out trying not to draw too much attention.  10 minutes today got this little jewel.  A first for me. Had to come straight home to clean 'er up.  Any info would sure be appreciated as to possible value. It has a two inch crack running up from 1/2 inch above the heel in back.  I was still pretty stoked about it the way my digs have been going.  Enjoy.


----------



## FIGGINS DIGGINS (May 11, 2007)

here is a dirty pic


----------



## FIGGINS DIGGINS (May 11, 2007)

here it is a little cleaner, stupid crack!!!


----------



## FIGGINS DIGGINS (May 11, 2007)

close up of the slug.  My kind of people.


----------



## sweetrelease (May 11, 2007)

nice bottle it is in one of my books but i have to find it.i don't think it was blue but i look it up ,matt


----------



## FIGGINS DIGGINS (May 11, 2007)

sure would appreciate that, Matt.  I cruised over to ebay to see if I could find one.  there are two on right now.  One is perfect with 20 or so hours left, 600 bucks. One is a lip-chipper with over 6 days left and it's at 85 dollars.  I was gonna put mine on to see what she would do but talk about floodin' the market.


----------



## BRIAN S. (May 11, 2007)

Hi Daniel ,
  What a great find ! There are a couple different mold variants of the Casper's  . They come in Clear and Cobalt in the mold you have. With the Clear variants being the rarest of the two colors. 
  Your variant in mint condition would fetch 500.00 + . Even with the crack .... it will look great in the window. Nice find !


----------



## BRIAN S. (May 11, 2007)

Oh yeah , You can find some info on the company on David Jacksons website ..... here's a link .   http://www.geocities.com/casperwhiskey/


----------



## FIGGINS DIGGINS (May 11, 2007)

Thanks for the info Brian.  I gotta get over there and do some more digging.  I've been trying to let the rain run-off do most the work for me.  Hate to get run outta there for digging but whatcha gonna do? It's really killin' me now wondering what else is in there.


----------



## LC (May 11, 2007)

Hello Dan, here is another variant of the Caspers, embossing is a bit different. Need to get it cleaned !

http://www.freewebs.com/yesterdaystreasures/whiskeys.htm


----------



## capsoda (May 11, 2007)

Daaaaaamn!!! Those are great lookin bottles. I had three clear ones I sold a few years back.


----------



## LC (May 11, 2007)

Dam Warren ! I have never seen a clear one !! Is it the same shape as these,  or a different shape of bottle?

http://www.freewebs.com/yesterdaystreasures/whiskeys.htm


----------



## sweetrelease (May 11, 2007)

yup, like they said $500.00 to $900.00 great find!!


----------



## FIGGINS DIGGINS (May 11, 2007)

cool bottle, L C, in case Warren doesn't make it back in here, thanks to ebay I can confirm that there is a clear variation of this bottle also.  Thanks to Brian's link I also have learned there is a variant of mine that is missing the e in made, supercool.
 Check it out if you get a chance, great link.  Hey Warren, if you get back in here,  I wanted to let you know that since this one has a small crack, I am thinking about making an arrowhead out of the bottom, lol!!! thanks Matt, all I need now is a little crack remover.


----------



## sweetrelease (May 11, 2007)

crack remover ,ya i have thought off that[]if it works i'll be digging everyday[] ha ha ,matt


----------



## BRIAN S. (May 11, 2007)

> ORIGINAL: L C
> 
> Hello Dan, here is another variant of the Caspers, embossing is a bit different. Need to get it cleaned !
> 
> ...


----------



## FIGGINS DIGGINS (May 11, 2007)

I am still trippin'


----------



## cobaltbot (May 11, 2007)

Dan that's a beautiful bottle, and the embossing is really great. Congrats!


----------



## FIGGINS DIGGINS (May 11, 2007)

thank you very much, cobaltbot!!!


----------



## bottlediger (May 12, 2007)

well theres a whole one first one ive seen on the forum. I dug a broken one last year in a 1920s dump, same as yours! beautiful bottle just beautiful congrands and that crack is nothin. Just feel lucky to have a whole one!

 Ry


----------



## capsoda (May 12, 2007)

Yep, The clear ones are out there but they aren't near as outstanding as the cobalt. I used to sell alot of wiskeys to gallerys, restaurantes and antique retailers. There was pretty good money in it. I think there are 3 variantes of the clear.


----------



## LC (May 12, 2007)

Thanks for that info Brian. I have the Caspers Made by Honest North Carolina People as well. It is mint.  After reading Dan's post pertaining to your comments about the missing E in Made, I had to look at mine to see what I had, mine is not missing the e. I think I posted a question as to which of the casper's were the harder to find, but I do not remember anyone ever replying to it. I might have missed it by chance though.


----------



## bottlenutboy (May 12, 2007)

> aren't near as outstanding


 
 dammit warren your making us sound uneducated![]


----------



## LC (May 12, 2007)

What is the link Dan, and I will  check it out.

http://www.freewebs.com/yesterdaystreasures/index.htm


----------



## Tony14 (May 12, 2007)

Looks like someones luck turned in a big way[]I might have to go through some of the emails that you sent me bout how bad your lucks been lately so that i can laugh at em....

 Oh yeah  GREAT FIND!!!!!


----------



## epgorge (May 12, 2007)

> I used to sell alot of wiskeys to gallerys, restaurantes and antique retailers. There was pretty good money in it.


 
 Hey Cap,
 Was that from the still up on the hill? Wasn't there a movie about you starring Burt Reynolds?[]

 Seriously, Is that a real cobalt or an irradiated purple? This antique place I visit has a ton of irradiated purple bottles, some not so common anymore, even cokes and they are ruined in my opinion. It bothers when I am looking for a specific bottle and the only one around is purple. But they sell like hotcakes for some unGodly reason.

 Joel


----------



## FIGGINS DIGGINS (May 12, 2007)

thanks Bottlediger, I'm not too tore up about that crack either. Probably is a 5 or 6 hundred dollar crack though.  L C that link is up in Brian S's 2nd post on this thread. Itsa great site.  Tony,ain't it about time I came up with something decent.  Maybe I will quit whining for a little while. I will get your blob beer sent monday. And Joel, I can guarandangtee you they are real cobalt.  Mine came from under about a foot of mud and bricks in the bottom of a creek.  From the time I found it to the time I posted it was probably less than 20 minutes. It looked like it had been laying where I found it for about 99.  Thanks everyone for the replies.


----------



## richf (May 12, 2007)

Wow ... nice find! Crack and all!
 Rich


----------



## Jim (May 12, 2007)

Killer bottle, Dan! The crack sucks, but it is still a beautiful and scarce bottle. Definitely a keeper, the crack hurts but it still has some value. Dig that place out, it is very possible that there might be another one there (hopefully perfect). ~Jim


----------



## FIGGINS DIGGINS (May 12, 2007)

you got that right, Jim.  I went back today for about an hour.  Water level in the creek bed would only let me go down about a foot.  Everything that is whole seems to be at or below that.  got some plain janes including a quart beer that was perfect of course.  I'll stay after it for sure.  Casper's is going on ebay today.


----------



## Just Dig it (May 13, 2007)

That Sure is a beautiful Bottle Friend...


----------



## kastoo (May 13, 2007)

Wowzer!  Coolbalt!  Man you dug a rare one!


----------



## FIGGINS DIGGINS (May 14, 2007)

thanks, dig it and kastoo, it's up for bids, tell your friends!


----------



## 808 50th State (May 14, 2007)

Nice bottle, I know what you mean by stupid crack, I recently dug up a nice Hawaiian gin bottle and if it wasn't for that stupid crack.... but you know how it is, keep digging and eventually you will score. Earl


----------



## bottlec (May 14, 2007)

I dug a killer Jack Daniels last year and it had a crack in the backside. As always with time it got longer and longer and I finally chunked it. Sad the plain bottles seem to never be damaged but the rare ones have the damage. Rule 101 of bottle collecting  " Never buy a Cracked Bottle " chipped can be repaired cracks only get larger.


----------



## FIGGINS DIGGINS (May 14, 2007)

thanks for the encouraging words Earl and good luck on your digs.  As far as buying a cracked bottle goes, bottlec, I see no reason why this bottle would not be stable as long as it is not subjected to a lot of abuse or extremes of hot and cold. Oh, WAIT, it just turned to cobalt blue dust.  DERN!!! Chipped, cracked, whatever, even a shard of a bottle is desirable to someone out there if it is hard enough for them to come by.


----------



## BRIAN S. (May 14, 2007)

> ORIGINAL: FIGGINS DIGGINS
> 
> thanks for the encouraging words Earl and good luck on your digs.  As far as buying a cracked bottle goes, bottlec, I see no reason why this bottle would not be stable as long as it is not subjected to a lot of abuse or extremes of hot and cold. Oh, WAIT, it just turned to cobalt blue dust.  DERN!!! Chipped, cracked, whatever, even a shard of a bottle is desirable to someone out there if it is hard enough for them to come by.


 
 Several years back on ebay ..... I saw a Jackson's Stonewall Bitters ( a very rare semi cabin ) sell for several hundred dollars . All that was there was the upper 1/3 of the bottle and one side .  So , even some broken bottles are desirable .


----------



## FIGGINS DIGGINS (May 14, 2007)

thank you for backing me up on that Brian!!!  Seems like someone is trying to hurt my sale for whatever reason.  I have never misled anyone about a bottle's condition and would never intentionally.  To imply that every crack in every bottle is gonna get larger is absolutely absurd and I know that any potential buyers who read this thread are smart enough to know that.  I must have taken away some of someone's thunder or something.  sorry 'bout that.


----------



## bottlenutboy (May 14, 2007)

[]couldnt keep my big nose out of you guys business any longer...

 i have lots of cracked bottles(not that its something to brag about) and none of them have gotten worse at all! they are just as they were when i bought them! if it was a bottle i wanted i wouldnt hesitate to buy it cracked or not because i have NEVER seen one get worse! not that that means it CANT happen just that its not as common as some folks make it seem...

 not to be nosy or anything[]


----------



## FIGGINS DIGGINS (May 14, 2007)

Thank you for backing me up on that Spencer!  I have never and probably never will have the luxury of throwing away a rare bottle because it was cracked.  I have a couple of neck shards I have been hanging onto for months now because I had never dug anything that old before. I don't doubt that I could sell them to someone. Oh well, I am happy with this sale if it doesn't go up another dime.  Holler at ya later!


----------



## bottlediger (May 14, 2007)

hey bud what is the ebay link, I would like to bid

 Ry


----------



## FIGGINS DIGGINS (May 15, 2007)

my seller name is j.h.elder.  there are two cobalt caspers on right now (that I know of).  Mine is the one with the crack.  Ben (madpaddla) put a link in the current auctions and sales forum for me that should take you right to it.  You should check out the other too and make sure you don't like it better. It's a lip-chipper. I think they are both great bottles. thanks for looking and thanks for bidding on either.  Great for business.


----------



## LC (May 15, 2007)

Well Fellows, I have a bottle that had a small crack, and now the crack has ran all over the bottle. I also have a few bottles with cracks I have had for a good three or four years, and the cracks have never gotten any bigger at all . Doesn't mean they won't in future months though. I think it may depend on the makeup of the glass when it come to cracks as for whether or not they may take off.


----------



## LC (May 15, 2007)

Went to look at the two Casper's Dan, found oyur listing, but did not find a second one listed.


----------



## FIGGINS DIGGINS (May 15, 2007)

Point well taken and agreed, that glass makeup would be a contributing factor.  Would only add that countless other variables could determine if/ when a crack is gonna grow or not.  I have done very little experimenting with cracks myself but I know they can be persuaded in one direction or the other from glassknapping arrowheads. Have also heard of a technique where one scores the glass lengthwise across the end of a crack to stop it.  Have no idea if it works or not.  Seems like I heard it from a windshield repairman.  Never tried it. Any one else heard of this or ever experimented with cracks? Loving all the response guys!!!


----------



## FIGGINS DIGGINS (May 15, 2007)

gimme just a sec L C and I will run over and get the exact title to theirs for you.  Not any good at putting up links.  something I definitely need to learn.  You know, old dog new tricks.


----------



## FIGGINS DIGGINS (May 15, 2007)

Very Rare Cobalt Casper's Whiskey Bottle c1900    is the exact title for the other cobalt caspers.  One sold for 600 dollars a couple days ago with no damage.  An amethyst version went for over 350 dollars if I remember correctly.  This one is doing well also at a little over 150 dollars and has had the reserve lowered last time I checked on it.  Seller also added some pictures of damage which was a very good move on their part in my opinion.  As of right now mine is at 80 dollars with no reserve.


----------



## LC (May 15, 2007)

It is quite easy to post a link in a reply Dan. Just go to the bottle you were referring to. At the top of the page is what is called the address bar. Just take your curser , place it on the address inside to address bar and right click on the print in the address bar , after doing so the lettering will turn a blue color, then left click on *copy* in the small window that opens. Once you do that come back to the forum and in your message window, just *right click* in the message window, the samll window opens again, left click on *paste*, and there you go, the address will be put into your message.


----------



## LC (May 15, 2007)

Very Rare Cobalt Casper's Whiskey Bottle c1900

 Dan , I copied the title you sent in your message *Very Rare Cobalt Casper's Whiskey Bottle c1900, *and pasted it in the search window at ebay and found the auction you were referring to.


----------



## LC (May 15, 2007)

Here is another way to copy and paste Dan. Say you want to copy and paste the following title - *Very Rare Cobalt Casper's Whiskey Bottle c1900.* Place your curser to the right of the 1900 without touching it. Once you do this, left click on your mouse and hold it down, while holding the button down, move your curser to the left moving it over the title of the auction, as you do so the letters will be highlighted . After you have highlighted all the print you want, take your finger off the left button on your mouse. Place your curser anywhere on the hightlighted print, and then right click , and then left click on copy in the small pop up window that opens. Then, go to where you want to paste it in. Once you go there, just right click where you want to paste it, and when the window opens left click on paste and you will get the same results that way as well. Have I totally confused you yet !! Once you do it a few times, it becomes very simple to do.


----------



## FIGGINS DIGGINS (May 15, 2007)

thank you L C for explaining how that's done.  I will definitely try it sometime, sounds easy enough.


----------



## FIGGINS DIGGINS (May 15, 2007)

well that was pretty cool.  I managed to move that title down the page a little.  I need to be spreading my bottle's link around a little more though if I am gonna practice much, lol.  I'll keep working on it. thanks again!


----------



## LC (May 15, 2007)

Well, I am glad I did not totally confuse you Dan! While you are reading this, just take your curser and left click and hold and slide your curser over any of the lettering you want to. By the way you can slide the curser either to the right or left when highlighting, it makes no difference. Which ever is the more comfortable for you . If you go to place a post or whatever, before you right click to paste, place your curser first where you want to paste whatever it is , left click, and you get the flashing line. If this is where you want to paste your info, without moving the curser, right click and then left click on paste, and that will put it right where you want it. As I said, after you get onto it, you will be pasting the crap out of all sorts of things!


----------



## FIGGINS DIGGINS (May 15, 2007)

well let me see here if it works      lettering     yep, there it is.  You're right,  I will be pasting stuff all over now for no reason at all.  top notch lesson.  thanks gotta go now though.  Tennessee B is gonna be here early for a dig.  We are also gonna try to cap a well we accidentally found the other day.  Thought it was a crapper. Just big enough for a thin man to go down in and deep enough we couldn't see bottom but could hear stuff hit after a second or two. may be some good stuff down in there, but I am too fat and too chicken to go. I have been in some spooky spots but this beats em all. Just doesn't quite seem worth it. Wish us luck. We will holler at ya later!


----------



## LC (May 15, 2007)

Glad I could help you get the grasp of how to do it Dan. And I do indeed wish you Guys luck Dan, wish I could be there with you ! Be sure to post all those great finds when you get back.... Gotta think positive you know..............


----------



## bottlec (May 15, 2007)

Let me say this 1st I was not trying to hurt your sale on your bottle by stating a fact. I think anyone who has collected bottles for very long knows to stay away from a cracked bottle. ( this is even stated in most bottle price books you can buy and affirmed by leading bottle repairers etc). The statement used to sale a bottle "stable crack" is a myth. No crack is stable. Some never grow some grow overnight. But the idea a crack is stable is unreal. The glass has a fissure in it and it cannot be stable. Anything can start it moving again pressure temp vibrations sunlight . Do cracked bottles have value yes but only as fillers. Rare bottles such as yours are desired in any condition because of their rarity thus they still command a value higher than what they actually should bring. Chipped bottles are a better investment since chips can be filled or if on tops this can be replaced. The idea you can score the glass and the crack will stop is another myth it will go through it.Because it is a surface score and the crack is internal or if scored deep enough and the fissure moves it will simply turn and go another way. I again want you to know I was not trying to hurt your sale in any way. But again their are way too many myths out there on damged bottles and new collectors who read these post need factual information not wishful thinking. I applaud your find it is very rare and wish you the very best on your sale.


----------



## epgorge (May 15, 2007)

> collectors who read these post need factual information not wishful thinking


 
 That is the problem,now, isn't it? Seperating fact from wishful fiction! Or, is it friction.
 Ep


----------



## capsoda (May 15, 2007)

Cracks can be stablized. But the only methiod to do so is to stop drill the glass. You would need a low speed dimond tiped drill bit and drill a pin hole at each end of the crack. The crack can no longer grow and you save a small piece of history.


----------



## FIGGINS DIGGINS (May 15, 2007)

Some never grow some grow overnight.
          or do?
 cracks only get larger.

 one man's filler, another's centerpiece:
 If it wasn't for wishful thinking me and probably about 99 percent of the other lower end collectors in this hobby wouldn't even bother.  Don't knock it. It is all some of us got.  I love this forum and all the different perspectives you see in bottle collecting, but I have absolutely no comprehension or understanding of how saying "never buy a cracked bottle" would not be intended to discourage buying a cracked bottle.  I am so done with this thread.  thank you everyone for your responses. remember live and let live and to each his own and all that other good stuff!!!


----------



## LC (May 15, 2007)

Well, isn't it a blasted shame that a crack in a bottle *can not be welded *! If someone could up with that solution, I will  show you a very rich person indeed. Matter of fact, *I, as a bottle collector, would reccommend Him or Her for the Nobel Peace Price* !


----------



## bottlenutboy (May 15, 2007)

cracks CAN be repaired they sell a windshield crack repairing epoxy that comes with an applicator that looks like a syringe with a suction cup on the end of itit fills the cracks and "welds" it back together just like epoxy to glue a top back on

 ive had no experience with it myself but i know it works on windshields[]


----------



## bottlec (May 15, 2007)

I think thats what you should have done made it the center piece of your collection. I'm also through with this topic not worth the time or enegry .


----------



## Just Dig it (May 17, 2007)

so is  the auction over zane?  if  so what did it sell for im curious


----------



## Just Dig it (May 17, 2007)

typed zane meant  figgins..my bad


----------



## FIGGINS DIGGINS (May 20, 2007)

just a recap of ebay auctions of Caspers in last seven days:  An undamaged bottle in cobalt sold for 600 dollars.  An amethyst version sold for 350 dollars and change. A lip-chip bottle in cobalt with a couple flea-bites went to 212 dollars and some change but did not sell as reserve was not met.  My cobalt bottle with a little hazing, a flea-bite, and a crack sold for 202 dollars and change.  And, oh yeah, I am still smiling, no matter what some may say!  I will holler at ya'll later!


----------



## Tony14 (May 20, 2007)

Looks like you did pretty good! I got that beer on saturday your money is getting sent out ommarrow. I love it!


----------

